# Anise Oil



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Have any of you ever tried Anise oil in the grit bowl for young birds??
__________________


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

No only on grain & pellets never needed it on grit.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

In commercial grit,they put Anise Oil in it...I buy a 6oz bottle and put a little extra on my grit...Makes the loft smell good,and the birds know when I put fresh grit out for them...They smell it right away......Alamo


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Whats it smell like ?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> Whats it smell like ?


Licorice. Anise is the plant that licorice flavor comes from.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought so but wasnt sure ,I love that smell mmm mmm its nice


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

The grit I feed already has anise.Hauled a bag in my honda wagon two weeks ago,and it still smells like anise.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We don't need to - red grit already has it in there  The birds love it. Mine will hardly touch gray grit.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

watch how much ya use i am a trapper and anise oil is highly used for raccoons so be carefull


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Alamo said:


> In commercial grit,they put Anise Oil in it...I buy a 6oz bottle and put a little extra on my grit...Makes the loft smell good,and the birds know when I put fresh grit out for them...They smell it right away......Alamo


*It does smell SO good, where do you buy the 6 oz bottle?*


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Foy`s pigeon supplies sells it.....Alamo


----------

